# Right Femoral Angiography w/Mynx Closure



## Tina Daley (Apr 15, 2009)

Our cardiologists have been doing a new procedure after a cath in which they perform a right femoral angiography with a Mynx closure to close the site of entry for the cath. Is this a separately billable procedure and what would be the correct code to use? Our coders are a having a disagreement of whether to bill G0278 or 75710. If anyone has any information on this it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## deeva456 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello,

G0278 is for non-selective injection in the iliac artery. You would use 75710-2659 and 36246-59 if supported; however do not bill this if the MD is doing what is called "road mapping".  You can bill if stenosis, lesion or blockage is found in the vessel. The MD cannot bill for closures, only the hospital can bill for the supply used.  

Dolores, CPC, CCC


----------



## dhuston (Apr 15, 2009)

If a problem were found in the access vessel AND the doctor treated it then you could bill for the angiogram.  Being the access vessel, there is no selective catheter code you could bill.  But evaluation of the vessel for closure is just part of closing and you cannot bill an angiogram for it.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## MLS2 (Apr 16, 2009)

If they're just doing the angiogram to place a closure device, that's not separately billable.  G0269 is for Placement of occlusive device into either a venous or arterial access site, post surgical or interventional procedure.  Status indicator "B" (payment bundled into payment for other service)


----------



## MLS2 (Apr 16, 2009)

I also found in my Interventional Radiology Naviagtor
:"The injection of a small amount of contrast to determine the need for a vascular closure device does not support the assignment of a unilateral extremity study"

According to the CPT manual, "Do not report 36002 [injection procedures for percutaneous treatment of extremity pseudoaneurysm] for vascular sealant of an arteriotomy site"


----------

